# Why you shouldn't do P&P



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Let's get a thread going with FACTS on why you should not get into this industry. I just made a big post in another thread complaining about some things so lets make this post for anyone looking to get into the industry and why they will fail.


Work isn't guaranteed. 
30-60 Day Payment schedule. If you miss one picture you don't get paid for that particular job.
Huge insurance policies required for each company.
You don't know what you're doing and there is no learn as you go. If you mess up, not only are you out the materials and time. You have to pay the next guy to fix your mess.
If you somehow get a contract with a company as a new guy, they will rip you off. This is not a conspiracy. This is what they will do and you can't do anything about it.
You're not going to mansions. You will be in the ghetto with people yelling at you and asking questions.
The debris won't be clean furniture. It will be rotten diapers soaked in cat piss. 
You can't sleep in. This isn't a free money job, a lot of people seem to think it is. It literally is 12+ hour days to get these homes in conveyance. If you don't meet your deadline all the work you did was just done for free.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Let's get a thread going with FACTS on why you should not get into this industry. I just made a big post in another thread complaining about some things so lets make this post for anyone looking to get into the industry and why they will fail.
> 
> 
> Work isn't guaranteed.
> ...


Pretty much


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Let's get a thread going with FACTS on why you should not get into this industry. I just made a big post in another thread complaining about some things so lets make this post for anyone looking to get into the industry and why they will fail.
> 
> 
> Work isn't guaranteed.
> ...


 You will have employee's text you a thousand times on a Sunday night "asking what are we doing tommorow boss?"


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Cure for #6 Glock 27


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

You will put about 30-40k miles on your truck in a year


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Racerx said:


> You will have employee's text you a thousand times on a Sunday night "asking what are we doing tommorow boss?"





I thought that was just me. 


Friday afternoon, see you at 7:30 monday. OK


Without fail, sunday night. What time is work tomorrow?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> You will put about 30-40k miles on your truck in a year


a month....
You have to deal with people that do not have a clue how to do the work they demand of you
You will be put in a position that requires you to break the law...because you do not know....
You will be conned into believing that volume makes up for crap fees.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Had a group of girls call my fiancee an ugly white bitch the other day while we were doing a trashout. Had a bunch of people asking if the house was for rent and if they could come inside.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I dropped an entire city because I came out from trimming the back yard and found a guy standing in the back of my truck pulling on the chains to see if I had left anything unlocked. 

He had his back to me and did not see me walk up to the truck. He about crapped his pants when I asked him if he had found anything he liked. 

He jumped out of the truck and ran like his ass was on fire.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulda thrown a fire cracker between his feet.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like a bunch of complainers. If you don't like your profession, then do something else. FREE ENTERPRISE!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Had a group of girls call my fiancee an ugly white bitch the other day while we were doing a trashout.












Just ignore it. They say the same baloney about my wife all the time.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Racerx said:


> You will have employee's text you a thousand times on a Sunday night "asking what are we doing tommorow boss?"


This is your fault. BOUNDARIES yes BOUNDARIES need to be set up and EARLY on. YOU, EL HEFFE, the boss, the big cheese, have a life too and employees need to recognise that FACT. Boundries need to be set )IE) "Call in by 5 on Friday for MOndays work load because that is when the phone gets turned off" is a policy that I put into place and they , employees, had to sign. CALL NOT TEXT Or "If we are working I will call you friday when I have had a chance to check on the office computer then and only then you are to call me back acknowledging recipt of mondays work load"


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

ADP LLC said:


> Sounds like a bunch of complainers. If you don't like your profession, then do something else. FREE ENTERPRISE!!!!!!!!


Sir, I very much enjoy what I do. Not complaining, just stating why people who think they can do it starting from craigslist can't. It devalues the work we do when anyone thinks they can do it with a station wagon and a trash bag.
Three different people asked what I did, I gave a brief description and they said they used to do it to. However they said they got $15 per lock change among other lols.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's no different than starting a business in any other industry. There may be a lower barrier of entry, but there's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

JenkinsHB said:


> I'm pretty sure it's no different than starting a business in any other industry. There may be a lower barrier of entry, but there's no such thing as a free lunch.


I think that's the point of this thread. Property Preservation isn't something you can just start doing. It's not easy and if you think it's easy you will lose a lot of time and money. It only becomes easier when you've been doing it for awhile but the back end of the job never gets any easier.


----------

